# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Los 13 incendios del río Cuyahoga

## Luján

Blogueando me he encontrado con esto:

http://cienciadebolsillo.com/histori...+International




> *Los 13 incendios del río Cuyahoga*Autor: Ambros
> 
> Las aguas del río Cuyahoga aún conservar restos de su historia. Este río, que desemboca en la ciudad de Cleveland, ardió en 13 ocasiones entre 1868 y 1969. Los incendios destruyeron puentes, barcas y casas cercanas a la orilla pero no hay nada de misterioso en las causas. Simplemente estaba tan contaminado que un incendio era inevitable.
> 
> El río Cuyahoga es relativamente corto, unos 160 kilómetros, pero sus riberas están ocupadas por importantes ciudades como Akron y Cleveland. Durante los siglos XIX y XX, estás poblaciones crecieron fuertemente al igual que la industria asociada a las mismas. Como consecuencias, los vertidos urbanos, industriales y las periódicas fugas de las industrias cercanas convirtieron el río en uno de los más contaminados de Estados Unidos. Su tramo final simplemente estaba desprovisto de vida si exceptuamos unas pocas algas y bacterias capaces de resistir la contaminación.
> 
>  
> El Cuyahoga ardiendo en 1952. Fuente: Universidad de Cleveland 
> A finales de los años sesenta, los habitantes de Cleveland bromeaban diciendo que Alguien que cae al Cuyahoga no se ahoga, se desintegra. Humor negro para soportar la presencia de un río totalmente muerto. La escasa velocidad del agua, recordemos que se encuentra en la desembocadura, facilitaba la acumulación de residuos alrededor de puentes y muelles. El olor era realmente desagradable y las manchas de hidrocarburos flotando en su superficie eran una presencia habitual como puede verse en esta imagen.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Que lástima que el hombre transforme ríos en sitios así... :Mad:

----------

